# What Is Your Net Worth?



## Janelle (Jun 21, 2008)

Simple question. Assets (house, money, etc) - liabilities (debt, etc) = net worth...I'm sure you all knew that lol.

Breakdowns would be neat too.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

ummm it is in the negative. Probably around :b .


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I know you mean well but there is no way I am going to break down my net worth on the internet. Sorry. :stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm at least worth a :squeeze


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

It's a bit under $1.2M

Keep in mind there are considerable tax liabilities that go with this as much of it is contained within inherited IRAs that get fully taxed as ordinary income -- as opposed to the lower rate enjoyed by LT cap gains & qualified dividends. So Uncle Sam, my most hated relative, thinks a good portion of that is his.

As for a breakdown of that, the bulk of my assets are held in Vanguard mutual funds. I own a couple individual TIPS. One $10K individual corporate bond that was inherited & that will finally mature next month. Two individual stocks: 100 shares of GM and 98 of F (it was an even 100 till Kirk Kerkorian made a tender offer to buy 20 million shares at $8.50 last summer and over a billion shares were tendered for that price that was way above their market price, so he ended up only buying 2% of shares tendered, so I got a whopping $17 for two of mine). 100 shares of ICW.

Two whole life insurance policies -- $10K & $75K value if I'm dead. Worth far less as long as I'm alive. I only keep them as I take advantage of their disability waiver that allows me to avoid paying premiums as long as I'm mentally unqualified to perform any job that exists in the economy. Then perhaps another $1K in checking accounts and cash at home.

Was that detailed enough? :lol 

Debt: None.

As for physical assets, they would have a fair market value of roughly zero. I don't own any real estate, nor even my own car.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

this question reminds me of the questions from old census. they asked how much real and personal property you had. youd be amazed at how many people answered $10 or $30.

i found my great-great grandfather's civil war pension application from the great state of virginia. apparently in 1919, the date of his application, he had $1100 in real property...and the cut off amount allowed for the pension was $800, i believe.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

About 350K (including my 401K), and I am looking for a soulmate (female) to leave it all to! Mind you, I rival almost Karl with my frugality.Live in the basement of the family home, sit in a broken down recliner, drive a 2K car, never take vacations, don't spend money on clothes, jewelry, or eating out.Just dropped my Cable TV to 'Basic' a few months ago (12$ a month plus my Internet Broadband).I am looking to buy a house and enjoy life, but while I might change my frugal lifestyle, I will never act financially irresponsible, and waste all of the money that I have spent two decades earning and investing.In other words, I would be happy to provide food and shelter for someone that I loved, but the new car, expensive dresses and jewelry, and trip to Tahiti, is on THEM! And the Prenuptial would state 'No money until after TEN years of happy marriage!' :lol


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Way negative


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

One milllllion dollars

*Puts pinky finger to closed mouth*


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I would be worth more dead than alive. Some people believe that's a good enough excuse.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

name your price, babe. :troll


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Very negative...I hate my student loans.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I'll say $23,000

$16,000 in savings bonds
$6000 in a chequing account
$1000 random **** I own


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

A huge negative number from my student loans. If I'm lucky, I will only accrue interest equal to 80% of that figure, and pay it all off by the time I'm dead.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

WinterDave said:


> but the new car, expensive dresses and jewelry, and trip to Tahiti, is on THEM! And the Prenuptial would state 'No money until after TEN years of happy marriage!' :lol


I used to think that prenups were a sign of a weak marriage from the get-go but I kind of see it different now.

After all, if one has the intention to stay in a marriage, the prenup doesnt even matter anyway.

And I can see wanting some kind of protection for the money one has earned prior to a marriage. That makes total sense to me now.

Perhaps though you do need to enjoy life a bit more, you dont have to go to Tahiti but some travel might do you good, Dave. Living in self imposed poverty is not a healthy thing to do in my eyes....you are to be commended for being thrifty and saving money and building your assets but at some point you just have to let go, spend a few dollars and have some fun. :yes

This also could apply to Karl as well. :duck


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Penny said:


> I know you mean well but there is no way I am going to break down my net worth on the internet. Sorry. :stu


 :ditto


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Penny said:


> WinterDave said:
> 
> 
> > but the new car, expensive dresses and jewelry, and trip to Tahiti, is on THEM! And the Prenuptial would state 'No money until after TEN years of happy marriage!' :lol
> ...


I can definitely see why people get prenups. Some people ONLY care about material things and especially when a marriage fails and the people start to hate each other...then they just start to want the material things that the other person has. My [ex] husband literally has nothing, but I have alot more stuff than he does...so basically he just wanted my stuff, at the end. He was even stupid enough to call my mom(after I had an EPO on him) and ask her if he could keep or "borrow" my tv. :roll And wanted to keep the car which was mine to begin with...my parents bought it, not him and his piece of **** family. I guess he knew better than to ask to keep the computer...there was no way that was gonna happen. Though him & his sister thought my parents were "rich" and she even asked once why I took my stuff with me when I left the first time...because she said "Your parents would just buy you new stuff anyway" :roll I just ignored her but I should have said what I was thinking, which was: "You ****ty people certainly aren't gonna keep my stuff"
Just because a person has vehicles(we don't even have anything new--my mom & dad worked for years to pay for what they do have!) and a house(which they've had forever & my papaws helped build/pay for it) doesn't make them rich. If they'd do something & learn to save money for once(which they CANNOT do--if they get $10 they have to go blow it on something--I'll never understand people like that) they could have a house or car or whatever they wanted, too.
Anyway I'm so glad I took all my money out of the bank...even my last bank account, only had about $100 in it and I took that all out because there's no way in hell he's getting half of it. I'd burn it first. I worked for that money, and he didn't do **** to get it so it's mine and he has no right to it.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

my net worth is priceless beacuse i am a proud owner of the entire i love lucy dvds. you just cant put a price on good stuff like this :no


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

-negative


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

WinterDave said:


> And the Prenuptial would state 'No money until after TEN years of happy marriage!' :lol


Is MA a community property state like WI is? Even in a community property state any money you bring into a marriage (or get by gift or inheritance during such marriage) is legally your property alone as long as you make sure not to commingle it with your spouse's money, such as by putting it in a joint account.

Of course, earnings during marriage are deemed a 50/50 split (even if you get the spouse from hell like my late brother did who contributed 0%, while she consumed about 90%).


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

A little over USD 1,000 (in local currency, at current exchange rates)


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Penny said:


> Perhaps though you do need to enjoy life a bit more...
> 
> This also could apply to Karl as well. :duck


Karl, unfortunately, has found that buying things fails to bring happiness to him. Noca, for example, always tells me that I should buy a fancy car. For what? I have under 13,000 miles on a 5-year-old Impala because I have nowhere to go. When I got that car in 2003 I dreamed I might finally drive out to NJ to visit a woman that I've known since 1994 though never yet met. The car has still has never even left the state.

The things I'm looking for, as the MasterCard ads would say, are priceless. I want a woman that I'm attracted to and who can accept me for who I am. Such women are in very short supply. Women don't tend to like men who are mentally unable to work or function in society to a large extent. People like me are generally looked upon as freaks & losers and we all know it. I'm not looking for sex, which is easy to find in relative terms. I'm looking for someone who can accept & love a moody & neurotic guy. I've yet to see a woman run an ad seeking any of those qualities.

Penny is surely quite aware that money doesn't buy happiness. After all, I think it was a comment by me is what prompted her to remove her previous sig line which was a quote by Kurt Cobain. Cobain died in a manner SAS rules prohibit discussion of, at the age of only 27, despite his great fame & fortune. I guess all his millions couldn't buy him the happiness he sought.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

^ do you not have a job because of your SA or because youre used to your lifestyle?


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

UltraShy said:


> money doesn't buy happiness.


it sure would for me. so you could send some my way, you know. :b


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Shauna The Dead said:


> UltraShy said:
> 
> 
> > money doesn't buy happiness.
> ...


by no means do i have a lot of money but im doing ok right now; especially compared to 4 years ago, having more money has made me happier :yes

money may not make you completely happy but it sure does help


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

UltraShy said:


> It's a bit under $1.2M
> 
> Keep in mind there are considerable tax liabilities that go with this as much of it is contained within inherited IRAs that get fully taxed as ordinary income -- as opposed to the lower rate enjoyed by LT cap gains & qualified dividends. So Uncle Sam, my most hated relative, thinks a good portion of that is his.
> 
> ...


someone steal your car and your house?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I am in the negatives about -$20,000+ CDN My only assets are my computer, my tvs, and my car(which the bank owns)


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Safeway said:


> -negative


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

nubly said:


> by no means do i have a lot of money but im doing ok right now; especially compared to 4 years ago, having more money has made me happier :yes
> 
> money may not make you completely happy but it sure does help


yeah it sucks being poor/broke


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

£22 Woohoo !!!!

(Please no begging letters)


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Negative due to my student loans. If you don't include those tho, I've done quite well saving up money over the last few years.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Just what's in my various accounts. I don't have any debts and I don't own much of anything (I guess a few hundred used books that could be sold off). 

Overall a few thousand dollars I guess.


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

My net is worth $19.95.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

nubly said:


> ^ do you not have a job because of your SA or because youre used to your lifestyle?


I don't have a job due to SA and I have two doctors who deem me unable to perform any job that exists in the economy.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

UltraShy said:


> nubly said:
> 
> 
> > ^ do you not have a job because of your SA or because youre used to your lifestyle?
> ...


Can you get disability?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

dax said:


> UltraShy said:
> 
> 
> > nubly said:
> ...


hes a millionaire and doesnt need nor qualify for disability seeing as hes rich


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

dax said:


> UltraShy said:
> 
> 
> > nubly said:
> ...


hes a millionaire and doesnt need nor qualify for disability seeing as hes rich[/quote]

I C. Wish I was one of those. Coulda ya qualify from having SA if you weren't rich?


----------



## SSteen (Mar 3, 2012)

Woohw.. I am not gonna blow mine here as well.  Oh, well from my readings it says, it is important to understand your net worth, simply because, it is all about your future monetary security. Understanding how to computer your net worth by looking at assets and debts is telling. Here, How to compute your net worth.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

My personal net worth is about $45,000.

My parents' is north of $2 million.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Thread necro!

My net worth is higher than it was the first time I voted.

BOOM!


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

This is in NZ dollars:
Savings 54,000
Car 10,000
Kiwisaver(retirement thing) 6000
Other random stuff 2000
Total 72,000(NZD) = approx. US$60,000

Ultrashy,you are amazing. No job,and you have that much still - wow


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

My house being $80,000 underwater pretty much wiped out any net worth I had.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

-$idontknow


----------



## Uranium (Jun 14, 2011)

Im about 5,000. I have about 3,000 dollars plus some other things.


----------

